# Need to Buy Hideaway Strobes



## EHoward19 (Jan 20, 2015)

I am looking to buy some hideaway strobes for my 2015 Jeep. I am looking to put two in the rear tail light, and two up front possibly in the turn signals. What product can you guys recommend? I would rather buy something with better quality that will last me longer.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd stay away from hideaways in the front. Can't figure out why people ever put them in the front. They'll spend more than half of their time reflecting off of the backside of your plow, giving you epileptic seizures. Dumb idea to me.


----------



## EHoward19 (Jan 20, 2015)

I was thinking about installing them on my plow, But what brand do you recommend for hideaways?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

There's a vendor on here called strobesnmore that has a good reputation.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

EHoward19 said:


> I was thinking about installing them on my plow, But what brand do you recommend for hideaways?


Whelen


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JustJeff said:


> I'd stay away from hideaways in the front. Can't figure out why people ever put them in the front. They'll spend more than half of their time reflecting off of the backside of your plow, giving you epileptic seizures. Dumb idea to me.


I have always had hideaways in my front signals and never had one of these said seizures... 

The trick is to keep your plow on the ground more than up in the air 

x2 on Whelens I have always had good luck with them.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm ordering a bunch of stuff from Strobes N More for this season. They have a good rep. I too am of the opinion that I dont want any flashing lights out front below my eye level. That includes auxiliary lighting as well. I had many bad experiences with low bumper strobes in snow storms on Fire Engines. I think it is very specific to the exact location and body style of the vehicle. But because of my prior experience with it, I wont put strobes out front below eye level.Having strobes up high inside the cab mounted to the headliner with flash back trim, or a light bar on the roof is plenty for forward facing warning lights.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I've gotten stuff from strobes n more. Nice people. If you put the front strobes in, just put them on a separate switch.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Call george at wicked warnings, he will have everything you need.


----------



## BillyM83 (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeah, George is a little expensive at $200/light installed. Just my 2 cents


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

BillyM83 said:


> Yeah, George is a little expensive at $200/light installed. Just my 2 cents


 Yes, we may have higher prices compared to companies. However, since I am a installation tech with George, I can say we have high quality lights that are very very bright, with quality technical support compared to other companies. As well as, a quality installs for any lighting system.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

ultrastrobe.com

I wouldn't recommend the hideaways. Just drilling into oem stuff sucks period. with the chance of the housing fogging up even sealed up good. It was cool in the 90s. a top 360 degree light gets the job done better in my opinion. Can have it temporary mounted for winter usage.


----------



## BillyM83 (Jan 27, 2017)

ultimate plow said:


> ultrastrobe.com
> 
> I wouldn't recommend the hideaways. Just drilling into oem stuff sucks period. with the chance of the housing fogging up even sealed up good. It was cool in the 90s. a top 360 degree light gets the job done better in my opinion. Can have it temporary mounted for winter usage.


That's where I've ultimately decided to go. Closer to home, less expensive than some of these other guys, and GOOD customer service.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I was going to suggest putting them in your backup light sockets, but then saw the the JK has no side to the backup lens. IMO side back warning is most important (when backing out of a driveway onto a street for example. I guess you could go clear LED in the brake light.

Strobes n more is great, and a sponsor here.



JustJeff said:


> I'd stay away from hideaways in the front. Can't figure out why people ever put them in the front. They'll spend more than half of their time reflecting off of the backside of your plow, giving you epileptic seizures. Dumb idea to me.


I don't figure out why people put any lights besides headlights and maybe an upper windshield light (something to see when coming over a hill). Your headlights let people know you are coming, it's not like you are pulling people over!


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

BillyM83 said:


> Yeah, George is a little expensive at $200/light installed. Just my 2 cents


Is that a flat rate? Whenever I install lights it takes HOURS to do it neatly... route wires behind plastic plastic interior panels, solder/shrinkwrap connections, clean switch install, fuse at power source, etc.


----------

